# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  I had to laugh....

## syrenn

I was making pot roast....  and then it struck me and had to laugh. 

anyone see what is wrong with this picture?

----------


## 2cent

Uh, no.  You're going to have to point it out to me.

----------


## syrenn

> Uh, no.  You're going to have to point it out to me.


lets give a few more people a crack at it......

----------


## sooda

> lets give a few more people a crack at it......


I don't see it either.

----------


## 2cent

Is there still clear plastic wrap on the roast?

----------


## syrenn

> Is there still clear plastic wrap on the roast?



no... i seasoned and floured it.... and then had to laugh.  That is when i took the pic.

----------


## NuYawka

> I was making pot roast....  and then it struck me and had to laugh. 
> 
> anyone see what is wrong with this picture?


Is that arsenic sprinkled on the meat? 

Is that it?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

What is dat red ting in the center? Don't look like a cayenne pepper to me.

----------


## syrenn

> What is dat red ting in the center? Don't look like a cayenne pepper to me.


lol... no, its not cayenne pepper.

----------


## Midgardian

Is that a pot roast, or corned beef?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Plastic seasoning tub but I already know you are a cook extraordinaire. 
Don't know but you need a liquid injector for a roast that size and they also make a solid injector where you can insert whole garlic and onions into the meat without having to make slits. I still make slits. 
I can't figure it out from the picture. Something on the side of the roast but the picture is not too good on the phone.

----------


## Kodiak

I'm no chef, so had the wife diagnose it, and we both came up with.........  :Thinking:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I was making pot roast....  and then it struck me and had to laugh. 
> 
> anyone see what is wrong with this picture?


yea, you should not be wasting wine by trying to cook with it.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Thats alcohol abuse.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I was making pot roast....  and then it struck me and had to laugh. 
> 
> anyone see what is wrong with this picture?


you messed up and used sugar.

----------


## syrenn

> Is that a pot roast, or corned beef?


it is a pot roast

----------


## Common

Ahh I was going to say you put powdered sugar on it by accident. Ok you floured it by accident

----------


## syrenn

> Plastic seasoning tub but I already know you are a cook extraordinaire. 
> Don't know but you need a liquid injector for a roast that size and they also make a solid injector where you can insert whole garlic and onions into the meat without having to make slits. I still make slits. 
> I can't figure it out from the picture. Something on the side of the roast but the picture is not too good on the phone.


That is my own seasoning mix in the tub. I have injectors but did not use it. That is not everything that went in with the roast.... but the laughable thing is there in the pic.

----------


## syrenn

> I'm no chef, so had the wife diagnose it, and we both came up with.........


kk

ill let a few more people try and figure it out...and then will spill.  :Smile:

----------

Kodiak (07-03-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> yea, you should not be wasting wine by trying to cook with it. 
> Thats alcohol abuse.



that it surely is.  :Smile:

----------


## syrenn

> you messed up and used sugar.



no... a bit of honey went into the braise. Sugar would be good by honey gives it a better flavor.

----------


## syrenn

> Ahh I was going to say you put powdered sugar on it by accident. Ok you floured it by accident



flour helps with the browning and with the thickening of the braise... so yes, the flour should be there.

----------


## Midgardian

Salt.

----------


## syrenn

> Salt.


the salt is in the blue ball jar in the back.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I give up . . .

----------


## Midgardian

Cocaine?

----------

NuYawka (07-03-2016)

----------


## hoytmonger

You're supposed to pour the broth over it first?

----------


## Midgardian

> You're supposed to pour the broth over it first?


Hmmm, it would never occur to me to put flour on a roast.

I put the roast in the pot, add potatoes and carrots, throw in a package of onion soup mix and a little balsamic vinegar, and let the thing cook for 8+ hours.

----------


## syrenn

> Cocaine?


lmao!!!!

well... not quite.  :Smile:

----------


## sooda

> You're supposed to pour the broth over it first?


I rub it with a little coarse salt, black pepper and just a little flour before I brown it then add the broth and a little red wine.

----------


## syrenn

> Hmmm, it would never occur to me to put flour on a roast.
> 
> I put the roast in the pot, add potatoes and carrots, throw in a package of onion soup mix and a little balsamic vinegar, and let the thing cook for 8+ hours.


slow cooker? 

the browning of the meat does several things. It sears the meat so that the juices are kept inside. If you are searing (browning) the meat in the same pan you are going to braise it it.... it makes a fond on the bottom of the pan which contributes greatly to the flavor. 

I am actually new to using a slow cooker. (chef thing).. but i did no want to have the oven on all day. I browned the veggies first...then browned the meat and threw it all in.

----------


## syrenn

> I rub it with a little coarse salt, black pepper and just a little flour before I brown it then add the broth and a little red wine.


that is basically what i did here....

----------

sooda (07-03-2016)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Hmmm, it would never occur to me to put flour on a roast.
> 
> I put the roast in the pot, add potatoes and carrots, throw in a package of onion soup mix and a little balsamic vinegar, and let the thing cook for 8+ hours.


I eat steak and burgers... roasts take too long.

----------


## syrenn

> I eat steak and burgers... roasts take too long.


aaaahh... but they are very very good. A slow roasted piece of beef is...wonderful. 

mmmm... short ribs.....mmmm ox tails.... mmmmm

----------



----------


## pragmatic

Got it!!

You are serving roast on a day when you promised chicken.


(How embarrassing......!!!!!)

----------

OldSchool (07-03-2016)

----------


## sooda

> aaaahh... but they are very very good. A slow roasted piece of beef is...wonderful. 
> 
> mmmm... short ribs.....mmmm ox tails.... mmmmm


You're right.. Short ribs and Ox tails and Brisket are incredible.

----------


## hoytmonger

> aaaahh... but they are very very good. A slow roasted piece of beef is...wonderful. 
> 
> mmmm... short ribs.....mmmm ox tails.... mmmmm


Oh, I know. I just don't take the time to cook them. I tend to just shove some food in my gut to make it stop growling then go back to what I was doing previously.

----------


## sooda

> Oh, I know. I just don't take the time to cook them. I tend to just shove some food in my gut to make it stop growling then go back to what I was doing previously.


I eat like that some days.. I don't cook every day anymore.. Sometimes its just a salad or homemade asparagus soup with cheese and crackers.

----------


## pragmatic

Would you goobers please try to focus?

We are trying to figure out a mystery here....!!!

----------


## Trinnity

It's frozen.

----------


## pragmatic

The wine??  Clearly the recipe calls for red.  

And there you are with a (ridiculous) Chianti.

----------

Rutabaga (07-03-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

No, that's a Chateu Pape Clement - a Bordeaux.

----------



----------


## pragmatic

You just realized that half of the dinner party guests are Hindu....??

----------


## Midgardian

> The wine??  Clearly the recipe calls for red.  
> 
> And there you are with a (ridiculous) Chianti.


All that is missing is some liver and fava beans.

----------


## pragmatic

> No, that's a Chateu Pape Clement - a Bordeaux.


Maybe her vintage selection was a bad year for pot roast....?

----------


## syrenn

> Got it!!
> 
> You are serving roast on a day when you promised chicken.
> 
> 
> (How embarrassing......!!!!!)



lol.

no..they got chicken too. Chicken Orechette with mushrooms and truffles.

----------


## pragmatic

The roast is too damn tall.  

The lid won't fit on the dish.

----------


## syrenn

> No, that's a Chateu Pape Clement - a Bordeaux.


and we have a winner on what made me laugh!!!  Chateau Pape Clement Grand Cru Classe de Graves 2000.... very very tasty.  :Smile: 

a $20 pot roast cooked in a $200 bottle of wine. There is something seriously wrong with that.... lol


Welcome To Haskell's | Chateau Pape Clement Grand Cru Classe de Graves

----------

Trinnity (07-03-2016)

----------


## pragmatic

> lol.
> 
> no..they got chicken too. Chicken Orechette with mushrooms and truffles.



Think i would love truffles.  Although i have no idea what they are.

----------


## pragmatic

> No, that's a Chateu Pape Clement - a Bordeaux.



HA!!!

I was right little miss smarty pants....!!!

----------

Rutabaga (07-03-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> Maybe her vintage selection was a bad year for pot roast....?


oh it is a GRAND vintage.....  :Smile:

----------


## Midgardian

> Think i would love truffles.  Although i have no idea what they are.


Something else that Hannibal Lecter likes.

----------


## syrenn

> Think i would love truffles.  Although i have no idea what they are.


you can get an idea of them if you can find some black or white truffle oil and use it as a garnish

----------


## syrenn

> All that is missing is some liver and fava beans.



mmm.... liver. 

funny thing is.. he is someone i would like to have as a friend  :Smile:  I like his character very much....

----------


## syrenn

> The roast is too damn tall.  
> 
> The lid won't fit on the dish.



lol.... ive got enough equipment to cook a just about anything..... and if not ....ill get it!

----------

sooda (07-03-2016)

----------


## pragmatic

> oh it is a GRAND vintage.....


What prompted you to buy a $200 bottle of wine??


(Hell, you could get ten good size boxes of wine for that kind of money....)

----------


## syrenn

> What prompted you to buy a $200 bottle of wine??
> 
> 
> (Hell, you could get ten good size boxes of wine for that kind of money....)



grabbed out of the cellar  :Smile:

----------


## Midgardian

> What prompted you to buy a $200 bottle of wine??
> 
> 
> (Hell, you could get ten good size boxes of wine for that kind of money....)


I thought that I was high class drinking my $15.00 bottle of Chateau Ste. Michelle.

----------


## hoytmonger

A $200 bottle of WINE? It's grape juice gone bad.

Now, a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue may be worth it.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> oh it is a GRAND vintage.....





> grabbed out of the cellar


Hee-Hee, I told Ya.

----------


## syrenn

> Hee-Hee, I told Ya.



 :Smile:

----------


## Rutabaga

> I was making pot roast....  and then it struck me and had to laugh. 
> 
> anyone see what is wrong with this picture?




i havent peeked at the answer yet,,,but is that a white wine your serving with beef?

 :Tap:

----------


## Rutabaga

> HA!!!
> 
> I was right little miss smarty pants....!!!



i questioned the wine...kinda... :Smiley20:

----------


## Rutabaga

so 2 buck chuck is no longer available?

 :Thinking: 

how about boones farm?

----------


## syrenn

> i havent peeked at the answer yet,,,but is that a white wine your serving with beef?


nnnooo... that is a red that i cooked it in.

----------


## Midgardian

> so 2 buck chuck is no longer available?


I still store things in 2 buck chuck boxes.

----------


## Midgardian

One Charles Shaw wine actually won a wine competition, winning over 2,300 entrants.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> and we have a winner on what made me laugh!!!  Chateau Pape Clement Grand Cru Classe de Graves 2000.... very very tasty. 
> 
> a $20 pot roast cooked in a $200 bottle of wine. There is something seriously wrong with that.... lol
> 
> 
> Welcome To Haskell's | Chateau Pape Clement Grand Cru Classe de Graves


WHAT???

NO fair sending a PM to Trinnity in order for her to guess correctly!!

Since wine has never touched my lips, I guess I was doomed from the start.

----------

syrenn (07-04-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> WHAT???
> 
> NO fair sending a PM to Trinnity in order for her to guess correctly!!
> 
> Since wine has never touched my lips, I guess I was doomed from the start.


it was all right there in the pic.  :Smile:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> it was all right there in the pic.


Ya got me there . .  .

----------


## syrenn

> Ya got me there . .  .



the wine... its label...was all in the pic. Trin caught on by looking at the label.

----------


## Trinnity

I knew it was a good wine by the name. But I still thought that roast was frozen because the flour was so undampened.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> the wine... its label...was all in the pic. Trin caught on by looking at the label.


I am 62. Can't read squat on any label.

----------


## syrenn

> I am 62. Can't read squat on any label.



no excuse. 62 is the new 30... haven't you heard???

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> no excuse. 62 is the new 30... haven't you heard???



 :Smiley20:  :Smiley20:  :Smiley20:

----------


## RePHormed

Ctrl and + msgs any page.

----------


## Dana

Looks like a ham to me.

----------


## syrenn

> Looks like a ham to me.



nope, not a ham. A huge beef pot roast.

----------


## Dana

> nope, not a ham. A huge beef pot roast.



Still looks like you floured a spiral  cut ham to me.   :Tongue20:

----------


## Ginger

I'd rather have lobster with a side of lobster.

----------

